# Weird Hostility



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

I occasionally do a quick scan of Style Forum, where it is not unusual to find a few cracks aimed at the AAAC crowd, usually pointed at the trads, and usually in the spirit of friendly rivalry.

Then I visited the forum of a certain detective cinema afficianado, and was surprised and a little disturbed to find many hostile, mean-spirited remarks about us by its members. And not just the exiled former AA posters--guys I've never heard of. Really kind of over the top and unmotivated. They have some trad threads of their own over there, and for some reason, they are hell-bent on distinguishing themselves from us, characterizing our crowd as smelly old men ruining the trad ethos with our social posturing, dullness, and other sins.

WTF??!!! What did we do to inspire such didsain? It's kind of creepy. Like someone is passing some funny Kool Aid around there.

I was heartened to see our friend Horace stand up for us.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

That's just the internet. Ignore.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I think one of those guys is the former Russell Street, a man who likes to stir the pot.


----------



## Tuck (May 4, 2006)

There is not enough information (trad) on that forum to even warrant registering. Let them have fun, we know where all the REAL trads hang their hats.


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

Interesting topic Brownshoe. 

To step off the internet, I have been suprised as hell to feel live hostility simply because I was wearing a suit and tie. 

In downtown Manhattan I had a couple of goofballs (guys in their 20s, white, looked like biz casual professionals) nudging each other and pointing because I was wearing a bow tie, and this was at a nice, expensive, restaurant.

Even at the Yale Club, which has gone tie-less, while I was waiting for some people to show up I saw some schmuck giving me the once over and snorting. I almost belted him. This in a navy suit and conservative shirt and tie!

I don't get it. We are living in an increasingly uncivil society.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by LongWing_
> 
> I think one of those guys is the former Russell Street, a man who likes to stir the pot.


Interesting that you mention that. I was just thinking about creating a new post to ask where he was. I generally found him interesting, although you're correct about stirring the pot.

Trip

"Still rock my khakis with a cuff and a crease" --Dr. Dre (clearly a trad at heart)


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by SartoNYC_
> 
> Interesting topic Brownshoe.
> 
> ...


Yes, we are... and it is up to us to maintain this holy isle of civility and grace amonst them.

Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


----------



## Tuck (May 4, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by SartoNYC_
> 
> Interesting topic Brownshoe.
> 
> ...


I have not really experienced this hostility. I did have a middle aged man once staring with a disapproving look, I simply looked him dead in the eye and said "Nice Dockers". He was in a short sleeve shirt, tie and Dockers with those goofy looking Rockports that look like orthopedic shoes. I think often we have to consider the source and move on.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

They are most likely envious of us 

I get the hostility in real life as well, gotta love the guy in the sweatshirt & jeans giving me the eye because I dressed up a bit to eat at a nice restaurant.

Brian


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Doctor Damage_
> 
> That's just the internet. Ignore.


Well said.

Cheers


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> I occasionally do a quick scan of Style Forum, where it is not unusual to find a few cracks aimed at the AAAC crowd, usually pointed at the trads, and usually in the spirit of friendly rivalry.
> 
> ...


There is so much support for the AmJack on SF that I have stopped reading it. Thee's nothing to be found there that isn't better either here or on LL.

Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Simple explanation: Jealousy!

Andy


----------



## Tuck (May 4, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Andy_
> 
> Simple explanation: Jealousy!
> 
> Andy


You nailed it Andy!


----------



## gator (Feb 23, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Tuck_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA, "nice Dockers", i am going to have to nick that!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I stopped in at the convenience store down the street in my small city around 11 p.m.

After a particularly brutal budget hearing, I often indulge in some ice cream. A shocking vice, I know.

As I went to open the cooler door this fellow with a female of sorts said something like, "Oh, lemme get out the way of this attorney."

"Are you an attorney, sir?"

I took a gander. 5'7", 140 lbs., mid-40s. Unshaven, bloodshot eyes, hoodie, ballcap. Cigarette breath. Accompanying female, 6' even, 230 lbs., looked like Cinderella's stepmother on a five-day crack run.

Me - dog-tired but still in sportcoat, chinos, tie. Nothing fancy. So why this mutt wants to pick a fight I can't imagine.

Sez I, "Why? Do you need one?" 

Grabbed my ice cream and left.

Not the wittiest exchange, perhaps, but this guy was definitely trying to be provocative.


----------



## Tuck (May 4, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> I stopped in at the convenience store down the street in my small city around 11 p.m.
> 
> ...


More than likely went right over his head! I like it.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Brownshoe, you always come up with good observations. I don't go to the Style Forum, and am not aware of their concerns.

However, what we have here is a sense of comradship, and the opportunity to gain from the expertise of people like you, Harris, Joe M, the good Dr., and so many others.

With that as a given, it seems like we have a great forum going here and shouldn't be at all concerned what others think or say.

Some of the names mentioned in earlier posts are those that we are better off without, if they really did leave here, and go elsewhere.

Going from any other forum to AAAC is like going from AAA ball to the majors. The guys in the minors are there for a reason.

Carpe Diem


----------



## Tuck (May 4, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Intrepid_
> 
> Brownshoe, you always come up with good observations. I don't go to the Style Forum, and am not aware or their concerns.
> 
> ...


Nice analogy Intrepid...we are firmly in "The Show"


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Intrepid_
> 
> Brownshoe, you always come up with good observations. I don't go to the Style Forum, and am not aware of their concerns.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Intrepid! I also noticed on another string about Bill's chinos you said you have a 30" waist! Jeez! Well, we touched the surface once about drinking, and I can be sure you don't with a waist that size.
One more reason for me to start paying more attention!
Take care my friend, 
Joe


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Only once have I had someone laugh at my outfit (that I know of). I was coming out of the grocery store after work, and I was wearing a suit. Nothing out of the ordinary, just a navy stripe suit. Some guy wearing a "Git R Dun" shirt yelled out, "nice suit" and laughed. I responded, "thank you, you should get one for yourself." He continued laughing with his friend, and then gets in his car and backs into the light pole in the parking lot. I had a good laugh from that, and I smiled and waved at him as I drove away.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by SartoNYC_
> 
> Interesting topic Brownshoe.
> 
> ...


When this sort of thing happens, I find satisfaction in staring directly back and asking (though grammatically incorrectly) "Can I help you?" Staring/snorting/once-overing immediately ceases.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Patrick,
One reassuring thing to remember about our style of dress is that if the worst happens and an unavoidable altercation ensues, the bowtie wearer has a strategic advantage over the standard tie wearer or hoodie wearer (drawstrings on hood) in that the bowtie wearer has no easy handle tied around their neck to facilitate their attacker's progress.... hence their popularity with devotees of Elijah Muhammad, Luis Farakahn, and the (American) Nation of Islam. Now, if they'd only start wearing lilly pulitzer pants when promoting their continuing criminal enterprises....
Seriously though, I'm surprised at how often people give me a hard time about dressing well and I am a pretty conservative dresser, avoiding prada and pulitzer pants in equal measure.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh and while I miss Horace's informed opinions and posts, we are certainly better off without some others.


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

As a longstanding member of Style Forum, all I can say is that it's a good place. The people get along very well for the most part. There are the occasional problems with trolls (as there are here), but they are usually dealt with quickly by the forum moderators. It has a bit more of a casual feel (for example, we have an offshoot forum here at AA for Trads - SF has an offshoot forum for streetwear), but it is well run with good comraderie. The people there are just as interested in style as they are here. The style is just a little different. It is my impression that the crowd is, for the most part, a bit younger than it is here.

There are occasional (mostly tongue in cheek) digs at Trad style Style Forum. However, there are occasional digs at people who wear jeans over here at AA. I think it all evens out. I'm happy to be a member in good standing on both Style Forum and AAAC.

As for the other message board, I will leave it to you to judge for yourselves.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

To be honest, I probably give more looks of disgust in regards to clothing to others than I receive myself. I just hate to see baggy jeans with boxers showing, flipflops at nice restaurants, sports jerseys (unless you are playing, or at the ballgame), and those shiny shirts people wear to bars. The shiny shirts are usually accompanied by lots of hair gel. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Financier (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't think I've ever been treated poorly because I was wearing a suit. I'm far more likely to give condescending looks than I am to receive them. Maybe it's because my suits are 50XL, but I generally find people to be more polite when I'm wearing a suit.


----------



## Keith McKenzie (Mar 13, 2006)

Where is 'Russell Street'?
He's 'Miles Away' by now.

Keith.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Keith McKenzie_
> 
> Where is 'Russell Street'?
> He's 'Miles Away' by now.
> ...


Maybe he will start his 'gay trad' thread over there - [}]


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Geez, this kinda of stuff happens to me all the time. It never occurred to me that they might be poking fun. 

Wearing the Emperor's clothing,

Allen


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Interesting stories. Thanks for the kind words, Intrepid, as always.

I'll say it again, the hostility is just...weird. I can't imagine a more innoccuous activity--a bunch of guys discussing clothes--generating such antipathy. I felt like I had stumbled into Bizarro World.

By the way, I also found there a loooong song parody (of "American Pie") authored by the site's honcho that is basically an attack of AAAC--it starts out sort of amusingly, but is so full of baffling bitterness and rage, and drags on for so long, that it begins to shade into the territory of disturbing pathology.

It's crazy time over there. I can't imagine why Horace sticks around.


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> I occasionally do a quick scan of Style Forum, where it is not unusual to find a few cracks aimed at the AAAC crowd, usually pointed at the trads, and usually in the spirit of friendly rivalry.
> 
> ...


I'm going to wade into this one with a few comments.

First, of all the AAAC forum's, the Trad board too often does come off like a bunch of b**ching old men. Whereas the main board can be critical, this board contains a lot of disdain. I also have the impression many here don't actually buy clothes often enough to justify the negativity. So in that sense, I, too, feel there is some posturing.

Case in point, the current efforts of both Brooks and J Press to improve their brand and products. Most people who actually buy the clothes, and I don't mean a tie or two at half off, notice the improvements. The Brooks salesmen and women with whom I have shopped demonstrate true sincerity when they say sales are up, old customers are buying more, and the quality has improved. My purchases have certainly increased there. I'm sorry if mall staffers turn you off - don't shop in a mall. Find a stand alone store and an old style sales person. They do still exist, if not in the same numbers. While I am a new customer with Press, I very pleased with the two suits I've picked up. So for all the b**ching, what are you actually buying? What, you went in at the peak of the 50 off sale and had a hard time getting help. Go figure.

Quite truthfully, trad is somewhat trendy right now. While I'm not one who only wears a sack, button down and a rep, I have always worn classic clothing. In my opinion, there is a lot available right now. The future seems brighter in 2006 than it did in the late 80's with the onset of hippy revival and grunge.

Relax and enjoy, things are pretty good.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Okay, weirder and weirder:

The thread that contained the nasty potshots has been severely edited. It's pretty civil now. Our departed Russell Street does still seem to hold us in pretty low esteem.

It's just...weird.


----------



## Financier (Mar 6, 2006)

> quote:What, you went in at the peak of the 50 off sale and had a hard time getting help. Go figure.


Post of the day!


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't know, even though I'm 22, I don't necessarily mind being perceived as a crotchety old man (though perhaps not by the fairer sex). I did enjoy that "Nice Dockers" line, though.

Trip


"Still rock my khakis with a cuff and a crease" --Dr. Dre (clearly a trad at heart)


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I try to dress properly not to gain favor with others, nor to provoke outbursts from poorly dressed people, nor to make them feel like slobs. I do it because it's proper; come what may.


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by tripreed_
> 
> I don't know, even though I'm 22, I don't necessarily mind being perceived as a crotchety old man (though perhaps not by the fairer sex). I did enjoy that "Nice Dockers" line, though.
> 
> ...


100% cotton Dockers. _Nice pants._


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Brownshoe, just remember one of Cara's lines from _Brideshead Revisited_: "When people hate with all that energy, it is something in themselves they are hating."


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> I stopped in at the convenience store down the street in my small city around 11 p.m.
> 
> ...


Well, you were there so, perhaps he had a snide tone - but if he called you "sir" it seems as though he was being a bit respectful and may well have been looking for an attorney - or to ask a free legal question. I think you may have been the rude party (but, again, I understand tone could make a big difference). I'm a transactional attorney (i.e., I don't do litigation) and on those rare occasions when I have to go to a court house, I'm swamped by people near the courthouse looking for free legal advice. Being a trial attorney is one of the few professions left that actually requires at least a coat and tie - it's not an unreasonable assumption to suppose a person in a suit is a lawyer - and quite honestly, the more "put together" you look, the more likely someone is to assume you're a lawyer versus, say, a CPA.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Interesting. I particularly enjoyed Russell Street's enthusiastic input before his operation. Do you think, perhaps, they removed the wrong bit?


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Rocker_
> 
> Being a trial attorney is one of the few professions left that actually requires at least a coat and tie - it's not an unreasonable assumption to suppose a person in a suit is a lawyer - and quite honestly, the more "put together" you look, the more likely someone is to assume you're a lawyer versus, _say, a CPA_.


I know, we pencil geeks are not a sartorial lot. Even in the larger CPA firms, the minute employees were allowed to dress casual they dashed for the Dockers.

Not sure what sent Russell packing to the Style Forum.

I've posted once or twice to the SF and I have noticed that many AAAC'ers are contributors there. SF seems to be a younger, hipper and consequently more cynical version of us (as I recall, it's tough trying to be cool 100% of the time). I'm sure most of the guys on there are OK. I guess that a few of them see us as a bunch of fogeys and therefore, an inviting target. S***w 'em.

SartoNYC, don't get any sneering about my suits from the clueless, and I work downtown NYC also.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

What? There are people more cynical than I am?


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by KenR_
> 
> Not sure what sent Russell packing to the Style Forum.


"Russell" is currently posting on Film Noir Buff's forum. To my knowledge, he is not posting on Style Forum.


----------



## a.dickens (May 10, 2006)

I guess this is a good thread to introduce myself since I found solace from the "wierd hostility" that comes with dressing above the main population here. I am a college student and one of the few that takes pride in his or her appearance and has never worn a hoodie to class. I consider myself (from the definitions here on AAAC) a preppie-trad. I wear seersucker, madras, GTH pants, blazers, saddle oxfords, OCBD shirts, repp ties, bow ties, and khakis around campus and receive the odd looks and stares and the occasional comment. Most recently I wore my pink pair of RL pants and got remarks from strangers who seemed to believe that they could guess my sexuality from the color of my pants. It's nice to know that there are some people in the world that still think being presentable in public requires more than jeans with holes, a threadbare hoody, and the newest nikes. Also a thank you to all the members here that unknowingly have helped me improve my style just in the past month, especially Allen. Keep posting pictures.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> I occasionally do a quick scan of Style Forum, where it is not unusual to find a few cracks aimed at the AAAC crowd, usually pointed at the trads, and usually in the spirit of friendly rivalry.
> 
> ...


Prior to your post today, Brownshoe, I had never thought of the phenomenon that you called our attention to. However, it does trigger a thought regarding the possible reactions that you have observed elsewhere.

There havn't been more than 3 or 4 of these in the past year or so, but they seem to go something like this:

1. A new person comes on board, but seems to have a pathetic need for attention that is apparently missing elsewhere in their lives.

2. They generate a huge number of threads and posts, initially. One sure sign of problems is when most of the posts in their threads are from the person that starts the thread.A certain sign that they seek niether to give or to receive much from the board.

3. Finally, when they are unable to find the attention they seek, they disappear, and apparently with some anger, based on behavior that you have observed elsewhere.

AAAC can and does help all of us in any number of ways. Perhaps the needs of those described above are beyond the scope of the board.

Carpe Diem


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Rocker_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. He was trying to pick a fight. There's a way of saying "sir" that doesn't indicate respect.

I don't think he was entirely sober, either.

But hey - if a tired reporter in rumpled shirt, tie, chinos and sport coat can be mistaken for an attorney, maybe I'm not as disheveled as I thought!


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by a.dickens_
> 
> I guess this is a good thread to introduce myself since I found solace from the "wierd hostility" that comes with dressing above the main population here. I am a college student and one of the few that takes pride in his or her appearance and has never worn a hoodie to class. I consider myself (from the definitions here on AAAC) a preppie-trad. I wear seersucker, madras, GTH pants, blazers, saddle oxfords, OCBD shirts, repp ties, bow ties, and khakis around campus and receive the odd looks and stares and the occasional comment. Most recently I wore my pink pair of RL pants and got remarks from strangers who seemed to believe that they could guess my sexuality from the color of my pants. It's nice to know that there are some people in the world that still think being presentable in public requires more than jeans with holes, a threadbare hoody, and the newest nikes. Also a thank you to all the members here that unknowingly have helped me improve my style just in the past month, especially Allen. Keep posting pictures.


Welcome to you a.dickens! We are dellighted to have you with us and look forward to your posts.

All of us wish that we had discovered AAAC, at your age.

We also share your admiration for the fine contribution that Dr Allen makes to the board on a daily basis.

Carpe Diem


----------



## Smudger (Jun 11, 2005)

Gentlemen one and all,

I have learned so much from so many people in this forum that I truly am upset that there is such animosty between the participants on this forum. At times I too have been a little too vitriolic with some remarks and if any of you have been the targets of my remarks I truly and most sincerely apologise. What do you think about the idea that when we consciously criticize someone or a style that we mute the critical comments in such a polite and gentlemanly way that it would be difficult to take offense at such remarks. As one remarked earlier we dress the way we do not to put others to shame but that "it is the proper thing to do".

If there are others who feel that our Trad forum "tries to make others feel as if they are poorly dressed", tell them to come down here to Kentucky and in some parts if you have underwear and shoes on you are "mightily well dressed".

Bill


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Well said, Smudger. I've found it's easy to give offense on the internet, since we don't have the capability to 'read' each other's faces and body language and back off. That being said, I hope we can raise any disagreeing positions we may have here on the forum so we can hash them out as a group, instead of bottling them up. Some intellectual pushing and shoving is healthy, and we can arrive at new and better ideas which have more rigour.


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by a.dickens_
> 
> I guess this is a good thread to introduce myself since I found solace from the "wierd hostility" that comes with dressing above the main population here. I am a college student and one of the few that takes pride in his or her appearance and has never worn a hoodie to class. I consider myself (from the definitions here on AAAC) a preppie-trad. I wear seersucker, madras, GTH pants, blazers, saddle oxfords, OCBD shirts, repp ties, bow ties, and khakis around campus and receive the odd looks and stares and the occasional comment. Most recently I wore my pink pair of RL pants and got remarks from strangers who seemed to believe that they could guess my sexuality from the color of my pants. It's nice to know that there are some people in the world that still think being presentable in public requires more than jeans with holes, a threadbare hoody, and the newest nikes. Also a thank you to all the members here that unknowingly have helped me improve my style just in the past month, especially Allen. Keep posting pictures.


Welcome from another student. There's a growing contingent of young folks on here that care about their self-presentation. We should all get together to set up an evil master plan to outfit our campuses in grosgrain and seersucker.

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> As I went to open the cooler door this fellow with a female of sorts said something like, "Oh, lemme get out the way of this attorney."
> 
> "Are you an attorney, sir?"


Reminds me of something that happened when I worked for IBM.

A group of us (salespeople and systems engineers) were walking across the courtyard of a university campus en route to a sales presentation. If you know anything about IBM's old dress code (this was in the early 1990's), we all had on the "mandatory" blue or dark gray suits, white shirts, and ties. As we approached a group of students, one of them looked at us and commented, rather loudly, "Hey, is the CIA interviewing on campus?" I slowed down a little as we passed, looked him straight in the eye, and replied, totally deadpan, "Maybe...maybe not." As we walked away, I pretended to mutter something into my sleeve. He looked a little worried.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, this thread has left me feeling somewhat unsettled. A number of you report encountering hostility for dressing wel. Well, I do try. I don't wear suits often, but I am in coat and tie on most working days. Occasionally someone will remark about my attire, but nothing ever really unpleasant. Especially since this is "Slovenly California," I am left with the disquieting thought that maybe I am not dressing very well after all![:I]


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

so we have seen and read about hostility aimed at us(for being well dressed) from the "great unwashed" I suppose. There are going to be people who just hate you if you look successful(kind of sad really) 
but on this board-...
generally found here is great advice-some really expert opinions-and some damn funny posts-I am delighted to find out about places like O'connells-as an aside- I just spoke w/Ethan the other day -a helpful great guy. 
No-this isnt a hostile place, yet I can take a little good natured kidding-a bunch of guys talking about pants cuffs(and I'm one of 'em) is grist for the mill somewhere. Fine, free country and all that. If they are b**ching about us on"film Noir" or some such thread it is amusing in a way-hard to imagine they would care that much.

max


----------



## Uncle Remus (Aug 31, 2005)

The thread was originally about hostility on the part of members at other internet clothes-related fora, not hostility experienced in real life from "the great unwashed" or anyone else.

There is of course a lot of extreme immaturity and pathetic digital chest-beating in these conflicts (FNB is a grade A moron, obviously). The one point I do agree with that I saw posted on Film Noir Buff's forum was that some individuals from the AAAC trad (oops, I forgot to capitalize it!) contingent expand the concept far beyond a specifically sartorial or, even more broadly, taste-and-culture perspective to a test of class and social status. This really subverts the purpose of the forum, in my humble opinion.

"Most Trad Blazer" is exactly on point. "Most Trad Car" is, perhaps, still conceivably related to one ideal of a gentleman's taste. The prep school and fraternity threads are a bit much.

The appearance of "Trip Bradford" brought into stark relief the absurdity of aping an entire lifestyle, social status, etc., that you do not truly practice or belong to. And that snooty little girl who chimed in to cut everyone down demonstrated the inevitable fate for social climbers.

So my only comment is that we should stick to clothes / cigars / whatever but not try to pretend that because we like sack suits we inhabit the same world as 4th-generation old-money New England purebreds (as if this really so desirable, anyway).

Admiring without getting mired,
Remus


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

There was a time when proles would 'think twice' before making an unfortunate remark about a gentleman's attire:


----------



## Daniele (Dec 28, 2004)

Good ole times...


----------



## Randall (Apr 21, 2006)

Well said, Uncle Remus.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Smudger_
> 
> Gentlemen one and all,
> 
> ...


Doctor, I have read your posts with interest, and have never seen evidence of anything that came close to being vitriolic. You have evidenced the traits of a true gentleman.

FWIW, I thought that you exhibited great restraint when those that disagreed with US foreign policy chose to take out their frustration on you, when you were stationed in Bagdad.

Glad you're back, I wouldn't change a thing, if I were you.

Carpe Diem


----------



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Intrepid_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't sign off here without praising 'Intrepid' - 
Both as the troll 'Russell Street' & the troll 'Chet' I found him to be a fascinating man to 'engage' with.
Russell & Chet were both obviously 'creations' along with various others (Bronco B.R., et al) - 
Intrepid's final analysis of Russell was everything I was trying to evoke - The uselessness of a Troll. The pointlessness of a Troll.
Intrepid has a real insight.
As for the rest - Bad mouthing AAAC was only an advert for where I had gone on to. Since then I have bad mouthed all the other forums also.
Cheer up Brownshoe - As somebody wiser than me has said already - This is just the internet.

Nothing here is real.

*I do hope, Russell, that you won't object to me interjecting a few words here. I have had to deal with many trolls. To a man, they have all denied that they were trolls. Most are satisfied to have transgressed society's boundaries and caused well-meaning people to waste their time. You have succeeded in raising the bar and taken the idea of pure disgust to new heights. In all my experience, never has a troll returned to claim his "trophy".

Enjoy your new home. You are in fitting company though I daresay your trolling abilities are far outdistanced by certain of your new brethren. Sadly for us, we were kind enough to just let you leave peacefully without locking your account. This oversight has now been rectified.

Malinda*


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

This is a thread that I think could die now. 
Cheers


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Russell Street_
> 
> Intrepid's final analysis of Russell was everything I was trying to evoke - The uselessness of a Troll. The pointlessness of a Troll.
> Intrepid has a real insight.
> As for the rest - Bad mouthing AAAC was only an advert for where I had gone on to. Since then I have bad mouthed all the other forums also.


Absolute genius. I'm sure your mother and F. N. B. are quite proud.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Russell Street_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kafkaesque


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Russell Street_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One last time, and I'm out:

WEIRD


----------



## GT3 (Mar 29, 2006)

> quote:I don't get it. We are living in an increasingly uncivil society.


My sentiments exactly. There is an absolute loss of respect towards members of society. People think they can do and say whatever they want and get away with it (well for the most part they do ger away with it), you should have verbally announced the fact that you do not appreciate his behavior. We are sinking in collassal toilet as a respectful society.

Yesterday, I was shoulder-bumped on the train (in LA) and the person looked at me as if *I* was supposed to apologize, even when I made the most effort in getting out of the way... What non-sense!

Honesty pays, but it doesn't seem to pay enough to suit some people. - F. M. Hubbard


----------



## malinda (Aug 25, 2002)

*Gentlemen: After the above incursion by Russell Street, I thought to lock this thread. Previous to that, though, the conversation was worthwhile. I am now monitoring this thread actively. Please remember not to feed the trolls or fan the flames so that I can leave it open.

Thank you,

Malinda*


----------



## Aus_MD (Nov 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by malinda_
> 
> *I do hope, Russell, that you won't object to me interjecting a few words here. I have had to deal with many trolls. To a man, they have all denied that they were trolls. Most are satisfied to have transgressed society's boundaries and caused well-meaning people to waste their time. You have succeeded in raising the bar and taken the idea of pure disgust to new heights. In all my experience, never has a troll returned to claim his "trophy".
> 
> ...


Classic.

Aus


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Malinda: You don't sound like a girl to me.


----------



## Aus_MD (Nov 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by LongWing_
> 
> Malinda: You don't sound like a girl to me.


She's not - she is one of the Eumenides.

Aus


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

That's it, MD, you're OUT! _What's an Eumenide?_


----------



## Aus_MD (Nov 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DougNZ_
> 
> That's it, MD, you're OUT! _What's an Eumenide?_


The Eumenides were, in Greek mythology, the chthonic (underworld) godesses of vengeance. They kick sand in Chuck Norris's face.

Aus


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

This forum is pretty tame compared to most. Just ignore the hostility and enjoy the fact that this forum exists and 99% of it is genuine discussion of topics we find interesting.


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by malinda_
> 
> *Gentlemen: After the above incursion by Russell Street, I thought to lock this thread. Previous to that, though, the conversation was worthwhile. I am now monitoring this thread actively. Please remember not to feed the trolls or fan the flames so that I can leave it open.
> 
> ...


Glad you finally took some action here Malinda. I remember you giving him chance after chance. Moving his sexual preference comments to your other board etc. The homosexual contents to 90% of his posts were sickening. Playing with himself in the tub etc. It was time to go.
Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did I miss all of this?

Sporting my rose colored P-3's,
Allen


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Allen_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allen, you weren't a member yet when this guy was at his peak. He is some British guy, and it would have blown you away. To each his own as far as sexual preference, but that isn't what this forum is for. This guy was always describing pics of guys as "delicious" et.al. It just got too weird.......he posted a lot too. as much or more than you and I put together! we post a lot too!
take care allen........and hey......watch those inseams.......
joe


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Having just read many of the posts on that other forum, including the responses to the one where I dropped in just to say hello, basically to FNB and Horace, I can't say I really understand what the heck is going on. Horace obviously has his own reasons for leaving, but I enjoy reading his posts over there, as much as they would add to the trad over here.

The rest of the stuff, I don't want to know what's going on, but I think it's kind of creepy. Considering this is a mere clothing forum on the internet however, and that I have "met" so many seemingly good people (as in most of the folks right here and posters-more-watchers-now such as Tom and Stanshall) I'm not going to worry about it a whole lot. 

What I really don't see is where we've made this a class issue. Or where this board is full of aspirational old moneyites or something. That I don't see at all.

The Internet's a strange place. It's a good thing there's real life out there too.


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

creepy is right 
I must be really naive, I thought he was some British guy who -knew his stuff from an Anglo sartorial perspective-and said some quirky stuff,( to put it charitably . 
I just take some things at face value-(and maybe shouldnt)who is to say he was really a Brit- I just- too often - assume people are on the level.
Here I am warning my kids about freaks on the internet and dont see it myself.All the same we should sort of phase out this thread to avoid "feeding trolls"

max


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

> quote:They kick sand in Chuck Norris's face.


Whooooaah!


----------



## Keith McKenzie (Mar 13, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Aus_MD_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Long Overdue.

Keith


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Malinda, your last post on the subject was a journalistic masterpiece, and a fitting conclusion to an unpleasant episode.Thank you!

Under the heading of taking out the trash, you might take a look at the Interchange. There is a guy over there that has been supposedly trying to sell a used Volvo, for the past week.

He is either a troll trying unsuccessfully to pick a fight, or a mouth breather with a very limited vocabulary.

In any event, if it is permissable to sell used cars on the Interchange, you might want to consider charging a fee. All of the other web sites that feature used car transactions do.

Carpe Diem


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Allen_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dr Allen, we are most fortunate that you didn't come upon the Forum while this mess was in progress. It was like stepping into Bizarro World.

You would never have returned, and we would have lost your valuable input.

Carpe Diem


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Allen_
> How did I miss all of this?
> Sporting my rose colored P-3's,
> Allen


Just an FYI - 
If you really want to read for yourself, read the 'Gay Trads' thread on The Interchange Forum. Personally, having read it once, I hope never to read the like again.
Cheers


----------



## Keith McKenzie (Mar 13, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by mpcsb_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rightly or wrongly I have posted to have the thread locked. In addition there is much that a moderator could edit out of the collected works of the poster we are talking about here.
Not censorship but commonsense.

Keith


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Just leave it alone and it will disappear.


----------



## Keith McKenzie (Mar 13, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> Just leave it alone and it will disappear.


Absolutely. I have realised the mistake I made over on the Interchange thanks to Intrepid. Please let no one think that all European followers of American Trad are so strangely motivated.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Keith McKenzie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it Keith. There is a strong anglophile feeling here, and you are definitely one of the good guys.

On the other situation, time wouds all heels.

Carpe Diem


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

Tuck said:


> I did have a middle aged man once staring with a disapproving look, I simply looked him dead in the eye and said "Nice Dockers".


Classic! I like it. I'll be sure to use it, if you don't mind.


----------

